# Choosing to see only some particular forums



## Englishmypassion

Hello,
Can I choose to see threads only on the English Only forum or some particular forums, and ignore others? I mean when I click on New Posts, I see a list of threads in all languages, while I am interested in only English threads. Though we have an option of clicking on English Only forum to see English threads, the moment we click on New Posts again, we se threads in all languages. Can't I choose to see only English threads when I log in or click New Posts?
Thank you.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello,

The expand/collapse toggle isn't working as expected so Mike has removed it for now.
You can use the "Watched forums" feature instead.

http://forum.wordreference.com/watched/forums


----------



## Englishmypassion

Thank you very much. I am the 'antonym' of a techno savvy.  Can you please enlighten me on what this option is for and on how it works. I have been wondering about this option since I joined the forum.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Englishmypassion said:


> Thank you very much. I am the 'antonym' of a techno savvy.  Can you please enlighten me on what this option is for and on how it works. I have been wondering about this option since I joined the forum.


If you choose to "watch" a forum, the forum is added to your "watched forum" list. 
If you add to that list only the forums you are interested in you can create your personal list of forums which is roughly what you used to do on Vbulletin when you hid the forums you were not interested in.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Paul, sorry I am unfamiliar with computer technology beyond your imagination. I am confused about how to choose a forum/ forums to watch. When I go to the option linked to, I see some options but don't know which to choose and how to proceed. I would be highly obliged if you could help me out. Sorry for bothering you so much. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Peterdg

Go to the overview of the forum you want to watch: e.g. English only.

You get this:



 

Now, click Watch forum.

Once done that, you can now click  "Watched forums" on top of the page.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Thank you. I have "watched" the English Only forum. Now, what effect does it have on my WR account or viewing experience?


----------



## cherine

It doesn't have any effect on your account. But it can make the viewing experience easier: instead of scrolling the long main page of the forum to reach the sub-forum that interests you, you can just click on "watched forums" and then click on the forum you want from your list. In other words: 2 clicks (or taps if you're using a mobile devise) instead of lots of scrolling.
This doesn't solve the issue you mentioned in your first post: filtering new posts to show only new posts in the forum you want, but it is the only available option we have, and I hope it's a practical one for you.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Oh, I see. Thank you very much, cherine. By the way, I am now getting alerts of (I believe _all_) English Only threads as soon as they are posted. I believe it's the 'watch forum' magic. It's good since it keeps me informed of English Only threads, though the magic of the special alerts on  My Threads is gone-- I mean earlier an alert meant a post on my thread.


----------



## cherine

You're welcome.
And yes, you get more alerts now, but you can use the "My threads" button to check only the threads you're watching (=threads were you posted or threads you chose to follow/watch) when you want to check only those.


----------



## Starless74

Hello everybody, I thought I could revamp this topic.
I understand the expand/collapse option didn't work as expected.
Using "Watch Forum" is a viable workaround, but I'm not a big fan of notifications/alerts. I often "unwatch" even the threads I took part in, relying on the main page only for recent updates...
What about a user-customizable notifications filter? (with possible exception of private messages and specific/urgent mod interventions)
I'm not a web developer, so I may be talking nonsense.  
Thanks anyway.


----------



## siares

Hello Starless, go to the forum from where you are getting too many emails or alerts, click Unwatch, then click the Watch option again. A little screen pops up where you can choose an option "Don't send notifications", and after that you click a little watch button on the bottom of pop-up.

I also don't watch all threads I posted in. There is a new option with this software to check if anything is new in them. Clicking on 'My Threads' on top of forum page; there comes up a page with 4 tabs: Your threads (threads you started), Threads with your posts, Unanswered threads and My threads (these are the watched threads).


----------



## Starless74

Thank you, siares. That was really useful.


----------

